# Is Purple Primer Poisonous?



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

On more than one occasion I have overheard a few old school plumbers saying the purple primer causes liver disease.. Im not sure if its because they are reminiscent of the ol lead and oakum days or if they are on to something.. 
It is fathomable seeing how fast that stuff sinks into your hand.. you can spill that stuff on your skin and in 5 min its "under" the first layer..


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Just don't drink too much of it and you will be fine.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

coolwater said:


> On more than one occasion I have overheard a few old school plumbers saying the purple primer causes liver disease.. Im not sure if its because they are reminiscent of the ol lead and oakum days or if they are on to something..
> It is fathomable seeing how fast that stuff sinks into your hand.. you can spill that stuff on your skin and in 5 min its "under" the first layer..


I'm probably considered old school. Drinking it would probably cause liver disease and has probably been tried by some. But anything in moderation is the saying. I would not want to soak in it....:blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have seen no studies released that indicate that Methyl Ethyl Ketone causes any type of internal organ damage when used properly.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It makes a colorful martini :whistling2:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I know someone personally that ingested (accidentally) MEK and let me tell you it will turn one all different sorts of colors. He survived and to this day has strong dislike for MEK. 

Oh and BTW it will burn your esophagus, bad.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I drink clear primer...

It doesn't stain the teeth...:blink:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I drink clear primer...
> 
> It doesn't stain the teeth...:blink:


Just don't smoke at the same time....PlEASE..:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't have a link but I'm pretty sure that long term exposure to aromatic solvents such as MEK, acetone, xylene, benzene all cause cancer and central nervous system damage.


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

haa u guys are nuts.. im new and wanted to see what kind of "plumbers" were in here.. well, you are definitely a group of plumbers

*kicks feet up*

its good to be home :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well welcome home!:laughing:

As long as we're talking about it here is a link to a primer MSDS but of course you should have one for the stuff you use...

http://herchem.com/msds/MSDS70_purple_PVC_prim.pdf


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

wow that was a good read! yeah nothing about liver disease (ofcourse)
i would be surprised if they did with hold some adverse effects from us.. hell the way they are treating the plumber nowadays..


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Just don't drink too much of it and you will be fine.


exactly,i used to start to get sick after the first quart the clear primer is much beter no mess on the pipe or in the bowl...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rain or shine gets ya high.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I dont know about liver disease, but my doctor said it helped with the resolution on my last MRI.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never heard of it happening, but thats not to say it wont. Worked with it all my life, so far I still have everything I was born with


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Regarding liver issues: ( quoted from MSDS )


Emergency Overview:
Purple liquid with an ether-like odor. Extremely flammable liquid and vapor. Vapors
may cause flash fire. May cause eye and skin irritation. Inhalation of vapors or
mist may cause respiratory irritation and central nervous system effects.
Swallowing may cause irritation, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea and kidney or liver​disorders. Aspiration hazard. May be fatal if swallowed. Symptoms may be delayed.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

coolwater said:


> On more than one occasion I have overheard a few old school plumbers saying the purple primer causes liver disease.. Im not sure if its because they are reminiscent of the ol lead and oakum days or if they are on to something..
> It is fathomable seeing how fast that stuff sinks into your hand.. you can spill that stuff on your skin and in 5 min its "under" the first layer..


I have researched this with all the top scientific minds in the world we have found out that purple primer is related to the One Eyed Giant Purple People Eater!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We used to use clear primer to remove pine sap or tar and such from our hands. No wonder I now have a 
neurologist. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> We used to use clear primer to remove pine sap or tar and such from our hands. No wonder I now have a
> neurologist. :laughing:


I use good ol unleaded 83 for removing such items from my hands.:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

grandpa said:


> http://www.hds.facilitiesmaintenanc...487fc520&ReturnURL=/MSDSSearch.aspx?fm=0&tb=0


Whoa Dude!
I guess I better not be huffing that Oatey stuff...

Thanks for the info Pops!:thumbup:










:laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I have researched this with all the top scientific minds in the world we have found out that purple primer is related to the One Eyed Giant Purple People Eater!


thanks unclognc,now you got me singing one eyed one horned flying purple people eater,,,hahah


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

How much does a pint of purple primer cost? Depends on the size and quality of the vinyl floor you spilled it on


----------



## coolwater (Oct 17, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I have researched this with all the top scientific minds in the world we have found out that purple primer is related to the One Eyed Giant Purple People Eater!


:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go. Purple primer causing liver disease? What's next? Oil based flux causing pinholes?......:whistling2:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*redwoods msds*

google the 4 ingredients. some cause cancer in rats and mice. so don't be a rat or mouse. some rough up the liver and or kidneys. some cause cataracts. some have a narcotic effect (that one i find hard to believe). hard on brain cells. if we have the narcotic effect we wont give a $hit. breid.............:rockon:


----------

